# Dust on my film



## XitzpatX (Nov 29, 2012)

While my film was drying there was some dust that stuck to the film. I noticed it after it finished drying and it seem to be stuck pretty well to it, I don't want to scratch the film as I'm trying to remove it. What's a good way to remove the dust? Should I soak it in water and try to rub it off? - Thanks


----------



## amolitor (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't rub it!

If it's not much dust, leave it alone and learn how to spot your prints. You can spot out an amazing amount of rubbish once you get the hang of it.

If it's just too much dust, soak the film in distilled water for a while (I dunno, 20 minutes or so?) and re-wash with running water just as if you'd developed it. Then treat it just like you would treat freshly developed film, except that this time let it dry where there's no dust.


----------



## XitzpatX (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 29, 2012)

As amolitor said ... rewash and dry again.


----------



## Mully (Nov 29, 2012)

If you rewash film or process new film use photoflood in the final wash and hang....dust free of course.


----------



## compur (Nov 29, 2012)

Best to try to avoid dust before hanging up your film.  A common solution is to use a shower stall.  If necessary, run the shower for a bit with hot water beforehand.  Then, after the air clears, hang up your film.  There are also dedicated film drying cabinets.


----------



## timor (Nov 30, 2012)

Mully said:


> If you rewash film or process new film use photoflood in the final wash and hang....dust free of course.


What is "photoflood" ?
Yes, dust is a curse. Question: can a film dry-up in the vacuum ? (Physical vacuum.)


----------



## terri (Nov 30, 2012)

> What is "photoflood" ?


I'm pretty sure he meant Photoflo


----------



## timor (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Terri :hug:: (just for clarification: Terri or terri ?)


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 7, 2012)

compur said:


> Best to try to avoid dust before hanging up your film.  A common solution is to use a shower stall.  If necessary, run the shower for a bit with hot water beforehand.  Then, after the air clears, hang up your film.  There are also dedicated film drying cabinets.



That's what I do, the humidity in the air prevents dust from hanging in the air.


----------

